
Dashboard UI: 9 Best Practices for Designers, Developers and Product Owners - adamfard
https://adamfard.com/blog/dashboard-ui
======
darekkay
As I am developing a general-purpose Dashboard [1], this is really helpful :)

[1]
[https://github.com/darekkay/dashboard](https://github.com/darekkay/dashboard)

